# Graphic card & Gaming Monitor suggestion needed



## dhanraj (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys..

I am planning to buy a new monitor for my PC..

Please suggest a good gaming monitor with full hd capabilities..
my Budget is 15k for monitor.

I have shortlisted few:

Asus ML248H
Dell ST2410
Dell U2312hm (IPS based.. 8ms response time..)

Is 8ms a real problem for fast paced games.. does it create ghosting problems (i read so in few forums)?

Please suggest any other model as well which can be looked upon..

Currently i have a ATI HD4850 with Corsair vx450.. i am planning to upgrade it to some hd 6xxx series card soon..

Also please suggest a good graphic card for under 10k (also suggest a good psu for the same if vx450 wont suffice)

Thanks..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2012)

The total budget it seems is Rs.25000 for you(monitor+GPU+PSU)

Get a Benq G2222HDL @Rs.7600
Corsair GS600 @Rs.4000
SAPPHIRE HD 6870 1GB @Rs.11500

Also what is your processor and mobo?


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 25, 2012)

The 15k budget is for monitor only.. Rest is additional..

CPU: Core2duo E8400
Board: Asus P5Q-E
Ram: GSkill cl4(4-4-4-12) 4gb (2x2) ram modules


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

dhanraj said:


> Currently i have a ATI HD4850 with Corsair vx450.. i am planning to upgrade it to some hd 6xxx series card soon..
> 
> Also please suggest a good graphic card for under 10k (also suggest a good psu for the same if vx450 wont suffice)



for now don't upgrade GPU. wait for 7870 or at least 7850. no need to upgrade PSU. it'll be sufficient for a 12-13k GPU.


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok cool.. Ill wait for the gpu

Any suggestions on a good monitor in 15k range for gaming?

Looking to buy 23" or 24" led screen..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

15k it has to be an IPS monitor. Or else just save your money and buy any TN panel for 5k less. 

There is an Asus model. 

For Dell there is the U2311HM (?)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 25, 2012)

Dont you mean the Dell U2312HM? Its not available here in Cal yet. I myself am looking for a new monitor; so far, i'm deciding between the Asus PA238Q and the Dell U2312HM..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah buy the Asus model with 10bit panel compared to the 8bit panel of Dell


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 25, 2012)

how about viewsonic-Viewsonic VX2453MH-LED 24-Inch Ultra-thin Widescreen LED Monitor - Black
Amazon.com: Viewsonic VX2453MH-LED 24-Inch Ultra-thin Widescreen LED Monitor - Black: Computers & Accessories rs 10337 + 5%vat + shipping
or
ASUS MS238H - 23-Inch Wide LED Monitor
Amazon.com: ASUS MS238H - 23-Inch Wide LED Monitor: Computers & Accessories
rs 12462 + 5%vat + shipping


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> 15k it has to be an IPS monitor. Or else just save your money and buy any TN panel for 5k less.
> 
> There is an Asus model.
> 
> For Dell there is the U2311HM (?)



Which IPS would be a good buy?

is Dell U2311HM good for gaming?
i think it has 8ms response time..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as i read on the various forums, unless you're actually looking for these ghosting artefacts in gaming, i doubt you will find them very annoying...


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

dhanraj said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am planning to buy a new monitor for my PC..
> 
> ...


No


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 26, 2012)

how is Asus PA238Q? how much does it cost?

any suggestions on any other models to look at??


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 26, 2012)

The Asus PA238Q is an IPS monitor with LED backlighting. Its from Asus' Pro Art series. It costs around Rs. 16000 inclusive of tax, but thats in Calcutta. Price may vary in other places.

For your budget, the 3 monitors i can think of are the Dell U2311H, Dell U2312HM and the Asus one mentioned above. The first one is an IPS panel, CCFL backlit, the second one is an IPS panel, LED backlit and the third one is the same as the second one.

I cant give you any information on the Dell U2312HM as i couldnt find it anywhere in Calcutta. I was looking for it as well


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

Ips+led=win!!


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 26, 2012)

from the above suggestions i understand the below models are good in my budget:

1. Dell U2311H
2. Dell U2312HM
3. Asus PA238Q

i think the above dell ones dont have hdmi..

can anybody tell me pros and cons of these models?

and how is Dell AW2210? its 22" though..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 26, 2012)

The Dell U2312HM is the successor to the Dell U2311H. It is not available in Calcutta yet, though i cannot comment on its availability in other states. I myself am going for the Asus PA238Q.

The first monitor is an IPS panel with CCFL backlighting. IPS is In Plane Switching, one of the types of LCD displays. It allows for more lifelike colour reproduction and allows viewing from different angles without colour distortion/washing out/darkening. But the model has CCFL backlighting, which stands for Cold Cathode Fluoroscent Lamp backlighting. Its an older technology and apparently polluting to the environment during disposal.

The second and third monitors are IPS panels with LED lighting. LED, as you know, is Light Emitting Diodes. Its a more recent technology, cleanly disposable and offers less power consumption than CCFL.

Now, IPS has better colours than TN along a price point; no one can really argue with that. But whether CCFL is better or LED, that is purely up to the end user and i cant comment on that.

You decide which one you want to go for


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 27, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> The Asus PA238Q is an IPS monitor with LED backlighting. Its from Asus' Pro Art series. It costs around Rs. 16000 inclusive of tax, but thats in Calcutta. Price may vary in other places.
> 
> For your budget, the 3 monitors i can think of are the Dell U2311H, Dell U2312HM and the Asus one mentioned above. The first one is an IPS panel, CCFL backlit, the second one is an IPS panel, LED backlit and the third one is the same as the second one.
> 
> I cant give you any information on the Dell U2312HM as i couldnt find it anywhere in Calcutta. I was looking for it as well



can anybody tell me cost of Asus PA238Q here in Mumbai? i am getting lot higher quotes than the one mentioned above..


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 27, 2012)

have look in these links
Best New LED/LCD Computer Monitor Reviews 2012


----------



## MatchBoxx (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> for now don't upgrade GPU. wait for 7870 or at least 7850. no need to upgrade PSU. it'll be sufficient for a 12-13k GPU.



i don't think that HD7870 or HD 7850 will be priced anywhere within 15k mark. Maybe i'm wrong. :/


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> i don't think that HD7870 or HD 7850 will be priced anywhere within 15k mark. Maybe i'm wrong. :/



it all depends. at launch time these will cost more than HD69** but after a month, at least HD7850 should be within his budget if AMD wants to sell any GPU.


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 28, 2012)

Would my core2duo E8400 CPU be a bottleneck for the 78xx series cards?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ no.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

Sam, that's not true. if HD 7850 performs better than HD 6850 then there is a chance of bottleneck. But again overclocking the CPU might reduce it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Sam, that's not true. if HD 7850 performs better than HD 6850 then there is a chance of bottleneck. But again overclocking the CPU might reduce it.



aah i missed. i mixed it with 68xx series. yes yes there is definite chance of bottleneck even with the 7850


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys help me select a monitor.. i am still confused what to buy..

should i prefer Asus PA238Q over Dell U2312HM?
Asus PA238Q seems to have better response time..


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

Asus PA238Q >> Dell U2312HM >> Dell U2311H


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ That is coming from a person who has the U2311H and loves it. Listen to the man, dhanraj bhai!


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 29, 2012)

Yea but am getting costing of around 20k for PA238Q.. Is that correct pricing for the screen?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 29, 2012)

That is 4K more than the price offered in Calcutta! What about the Dell U2312HM?


----------



## dhanraj (Feb 29, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> That is 4K more than the price offered in Calcutta! What about the Dell U2312HM?



Yea.. Dell u2312hm around 14.5k but I think it doesn't has hdmi port and has slower response time than the asus one being discussed here..


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

dhanraj said:


> Yea.. Dell u2312hm around 14.5k but I think it doesn't has hdmi port and has slower response time than the asus one being discussed here..


Trust me, response time is a myth, get anything with 8ms or less response and you'll be fine.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 1, 2012)

What tkin said has truth in it. Unless you have hawk eyes or are on the lookout for input lag or response time thats in the milliseconds, i doubt 5ms or 8ms will make a huge difference. Forum member Sarath has the predecessor model to the U2312HM, the U2311H, and he has played FPS'es on it and said it has no ghosting issues.

So if the PA238Q is too expensive for you, go with the U2312HM. Both are IPS monitors with LED backlighting. Check for warranty, after sales service and go for it!


----------



## dhanraj (Mar 3, 2012)

ok.. 
i am not gonna sit and search for the ghosting effect.. 
As long as it is not too prominent and obvious its all good.. am not a professional gamer.. 

ill buy a LED IPS panel only then..
Planning to buy tomorrow..
Hope i get a good deal on Asus PA238Q else ill try for Dell U2312HM..

If there is any other model i should have a look at the shops there please let me know..

Thanks a lot for your input guys.. it is definitely helping.. 

Is there a good 120hz model available around 20k?


----------



## funskar (Mar 3, 2012)

dhanraj said:


> ok..
> i am not gonna sit and search for the ghosting effect..
> As long as it is not too prominent and obvious its all good.. am not a professional gamer..
> 
> ...



There is one LG one..
Between Benq XL2410T price has fallen to 22k..


----------



## dhanraj (Mar 4, 2012)

bought the Asus PA238Q.. 

looks awesome so far..


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ Congrats, pics??


----------



## Tenida (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats.Damages, show us some pics your monitor


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome! Tell us! I'm going for the same monitor in the coming week. I need to know whether i'm making a good choice... 

And congrats bro


----------



## dhanraj (Mar 4, 2012)

I got it for 17.5k..

The screen clarity seems awesome..
Tried few games as well.. Bad Company 2 and Race Driver Grid.. didnt notice much of ghosting effect so far.. will update more as i explore..


----------



## funskar (Mar 4, 2012)

dhanraj said:


> bought the Asus PA238Q..
> 
> looks awesome so far..



Congrats ..
Picx plz


----------

